# Another Cider Thread From The Inexperienced (...me)



## Chookers (8/2/12)

I just put 2x 4Lt batches of Store bought apple juice. One batch of cloudy and one of Clear.


I have some sn9 yeast and also a coopers kit yeast and US-05


I dont know which yeast I should use.

I am thinking of racking it on to some crushed apples and/or pears to sit for 1 week once primary fermentation has finished, would this be a good/bad idea??



If anyone can help me out, that'd be awesome


Cheers

Chookers


----------



## thebeemann (8/2/12)

Chookers said:


> I just put 2x 4Lt batches of Store bought apple juice. One batch of cloudy and one of Clear.
> 
> 
> I have some sn9 yeast and also a coopers kit yeast and US-05
> ...




The SN9 yeast is my most common yeast for wine , it will ferment very dry as it is very alcohol tollerant so if that is what you want use it , i would personnaly use the fruit in first ferment , i put everything in a food grade bucket , pitch yeast , cover with a tea towl ( use a large rubber band or something similar to hold in place ) and mix well every day for 5 days ( wach ur sanitisation ) then rack to ur primary and continue as normal , this is only with the SN9 as i have added fruit at the end of ferment and off it rockets again , SN9 loves fruit sugars.


----------



## DanteHicks (8/2/12)

I just kegged a 20L batch I made with Apple and Pear store bought juice.

I used US-05 and it came out great. It is not sweet but it is also not too dry or tart. I am not at all experienced with cider, this was my first, I just wanted to let you know the S-05 will do a good job.


----------



## Chookers (8/2/12)

DanteHicks said:


> I just kegged a 20L batch I made with Apple and Pear store bought juice.
> 
> I used US-05 and it came out great. It is not sweet but it is also not too dry or tart. I am not at all experienced with cider, this was my first, I just wanted to let you know the S-05 will do a good job.




excellent because I also ha S0-5


----------



## Chookers (8/2/12)

I used the S0-5 yeast..


The cloudy juice had an OG of 1054 @15 degrees (on lable it said 7.5g of sugar per 100ml)

The Clear Juice had OG of 1040 @ 15 degrees (there was no lable on this brand, just says pure apple juice or something)



I added the yeast starter, which was about 1/4 cup (to each 4L batches) of Apple juice 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of yeast nutrients and roughly 1tsp S0-5.


Can anyone tell me what the OGs would be at 20-25 degrees.
How long will it take to ferment out?

I plan on bulk priming using about a cup of tea made with 1/2 a cinnamon quill and 1/2 a vanilla bean.


----------



## Chookers (9/2/12)

little update: I thought this might happen.

The clear juice doesnt look like anything is happening whereas the cloudy one has a yeasty foam forming on the surface. Is this because some of the nutrients were filtered out with the clear one?? and should I add some yeast nutrients or just let it be?


----------



## d3vour3r (9/2/12)

some juices are naturally acidic or have some kind of acid added for preserving. it might kill the yeast or cause it to take ages to kick off. wait a week, if nothing happening then try again.


----------



## Chookers (9/2/12)

d3vour3r said:


> some juices are naturally acidic or have some kind of acid added for preserving. it might kill the yeast or cause it to take ages to kick off. wait a week, if nothing happening then try again.




yes, I believe it had abscorbic acid (vitamin C) or something as a preservative. Will wait the week and see how it goes.


Does it matter what temp this brews at?


----------



## The_Duck (9/2/12)

Many commercial cider makers ferment at quite a low temp.

I know Kellybrook ferments using EC1118 for their cider at approx 5-8 deg C.

Also depends on the temp tolerance for your yeast... but generally ferment as low as possible to get a clean crisp cider.

Also, I have been advised to add Malic acid to cider. Can't re-call the rate, but I have it at home and can edit this when I get home.


Duck


----------



## Chookers (10/2/12)

The_Duck said:


> Many commercial cider makers ferment at quite a low temp.
> 
> I know Kellybrook ferments using EC1118 for their cider at approx 5-8 deg C.
> 
> ...



I can not control the temp, so I probably am making two failures here.

The one with the cloudy apple juice has lost the yeast foam, but still chugging along.. it smells a bit farty.

The clear one now has a foth forming and does not smell farty, I can smell the apple though.

if it doesnt work as cider, I suppose it could be an apple wine of sorts.


----------



## The_Duck (10/2/12)

Chookers said:


> I can not control the temp, so I probably am making two failures here.
> 
> The one with the cloudy apple juice has lost the yeast foam, but still chugging along.. it smells a bit farty.
> 
> ...



Not sure it should ever smell farty :blink: 

I think I ready further up that you are using US-05. I have never used that for cider, so maybe fartiness is a fermentation aroma of that strain.

Mine usually smell like a cross between Metho and Apples using EC1118. I'd say a good sign for apple juice being converted to alchohol.

Good luck with it !!


Duck


----------



## Airgead (10/2/12)

Farty is usually sulphur which some strains of yeast produce. Especially when they are under some stress or are nutrient deficient. Usually a little yeast nutrient will stop that...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (11/2/12)

I ended up using the S-04 yeast.


----------



## pk.sax (11/2/12)

you'll be fine. Just ferment it out. If there is a bit of sulphur, bottle and age a month or so, cold condition the bottles past carbonation - aging cider at normal fridge tems has had had good results for me, they will be all good.


----------



## Chookers (12/2/12)

practicalfool said:


> you'll be fine. Just ferment it out. If there is a bit of sulphur, bottle and age a month or so, cold condition the bottles past carbonation - aging cider at normal fridge tems has had had good results for me, they will be all good.




great! thats exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Chookers (12/2/12)

I've been looking at getting some Cider making books, I have found fishpond to have the best prices, Im just going to read up on cider.. funly enough I have'nt seen any Australian Cider books most are Uk and some are USA..


----------

